# Face and Neck Different Color!!!



## makeupchicky (Jan 6, 2007)

hi ladies...i need some advice...even without makeup, my face and neck are different colors. my face looks paler, whereas my neck has more yellow and is darker. what should I do when picking out a MMU color. Do i match my face or my neck?

Oh, and one more thing...if I match my neck, then my ears will be different color...LOL


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jan 6, 2007)

what do you normally do with regular makeup?


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 6, 2007)

ooh, that's a good question...somehow i never noticed that problem when i used my tinted moisturizer....so i'm assuming that it matched my neck...but i guess since the coverage was light, it didn't look as obvious...

hmm..now you got me thinking...LOL...(unless i got super pale since it's winter time).


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 6, 2007)

For starters, if all you need is sheer coverage, you can apply mmu with a sheer coverage -- just use a fluffy powder brush instead of a kabuki (the fluffier the brush, the more sheer the coverage) and make sure you only have a tiny bit of powder on the brush before you apply!

That being said, I would think that it would be better to match your neck, so you don't have a noticeable makeup line at your jaw. I think a makeup line there would be more noticeable than your ears being a different color!

I've noticed that most of my face (my nose, cheeks, and chin) are more pink than my neck, while my forehead and jawline are more yellow and are closer to my neck color. For a while I tried foundations with pink undertones since that's what the Prescriptives sales associate matched me to, but I always had a noticeable pink makeup line at my jaw! Finally I found a mineral makeup that is a perfect match for my neck and forehead color, and it also helps hide the extra pink on the rest of my face, so now my whole face is the same color as my neck! My mom is always telling me that my makeup looks soooo much better and more natural now!


----------



## Thais (Jan 6, 2007)

My face is always lighter too. I self tan, but because I wash my face twice daily AND exfoliate almost everynigh, my face is always pale and the rest of my body is a bit darker. So I use foundation that matches my neck color.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL, My neck is lighter so I just use a little bit of tanning lotion


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 6, 2007)

what if it is the other way around. my face is just a shade darker than my neck and my neck has strong yellow undertones while my face is more of an olive undertone. how do i match my foundation?


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 6, 2007)

That would be similar to my situation (except my face is more pink, which it turn makes it look darker, but my neck is yellow) and I have the best luck matching to my neck. If you are interested in mineral makeup, most brands let you order samples so just get samples to match your face, your neck, and shades in between (if possible) and experiment to see which one looks best! And don't forget to look at the makeup under natural sunlight -- some of the pink foundations looked fine in my bathroom mirror but horrible under the sunlight!


----------



## ~*PrInCeSs*~ (Jan 6, 2007)

i have the same problem..

but i wear a darker shade than my face to match it with my neck


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks for the responses, girls! i think what i'll do is wear a darker shade to match my neck, but i'll probably worry about my ears being lighter than my face. i guess i can also put some makeup on my neck as well so that at least my face and neck are somewhat closer in shade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura123 (Jan 7, 2007)

My face is slightly pink but my neck has neutral undertones...I always go for the neutral in foundations as I don't actually want to look as pink, seems to work...I don't really agree that you have to have a foundation perfectly match your skin. Obviously going too dark/too light will show but I think using a neutral undertone foundation is fine for eliminations some pink tendancies....what does everyone think?If you have pinkness do you always go for the pinky foundations?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 7, 2007)

I match my foundation with my neck skintone.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 7, 2007)

i actually have some pink on my face too...whereas my neck is more yellow/olive. so it's always hard for me to find something to match. i usually do the yellow/olive undertone for my face...or else it'll end up looking too pink, especially compared to my neck!


----------



## katrosier (Jan 7, 2007)

Matching your foundation to your neck works fine if you're pale but it makes people with darker skin look muddy.


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks everyone for the tips, I have the same problem! (darker face, lighter neck)


----------



## MayFan (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the same problem too, but I match my neck. My face is more pink and pale than my neck, which is more yellow and tanned-ish.


----------



## rlise (Jan 8, 2007)

see my face is darker then my neck! so i have always had issues with colors !

i have no tips or anything, but just wanted to say good luck!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 9, 2007)

my face is darker (and kind of more reddish) than my neck also. I haven't really found the solution as to match, I guess the shade I use now probably matches my neck better, and MU looks a little pale on my face, but the color seems to fit my face an hour or so later.

I have different shades all over my body! because I forget SPF lots of times (bad, I know!) I have trucker tan on both arms! lol! (and have the palest legs because I don't wear shorts or skirts) so if I were to wear a sleeveless top or something, my face and neck is way lighter than my arms! :scared:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2007)

I always match to my neck which is darker than my face...in the summertime. Right now i'm pale all over. :frown:


----------



## korina981 (Aug 12, 2007)

i have this problem in the summer... in the winter i cover my neck with a scarf and so it's not a problem.

i've actually consider putting a light coverage of makeup on my neck and with MMU actually have a few times. anyone else try that?

also i've thought about putting sunscreen on my neck which i rpobably should anyway.. perhaps that would help?


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 13, 2007)

Same problem here. I was wondering the same thing myself. I just found the perfect match on MMU with Lumiere but then I realized my face is already lighter and pinker than the rest of me. What was the point of struggling so much to find a foundation that matched my face if it's gonna look like it doesn't match anyway lol. Nobody's gonna know that's the actual color of the skin under it, so I guess we should be better off matching to our necks... anyway just play with samples and check out which looks better.


----------



## heartbrkerforu (Aug 14, 2007)

many people do blend all the way down to the chest region if they have that problem but that can be costly and annoying. instead i say you use bronzer on your face and pick a foundation mayb in between the two colors


----------



## Min (Aug 14, 2007)

My face is darker than my neck what I do is use an in between color then I blend some on my neck so it all looks even.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 14, 2007)

I never thought of my neck and face color not matching. LOL I might have to check that out in a mirror!


----------



## coocoo4coco (Aug 14, 2007)

*Or you could wear a hat - ALL the time!:sleepyhead: Only kidding of course. I noticed the same with me too - my face is more pink than my neck naturally. It helps match better when I a wear a neutral foundation instead of one of the "cool" shades. However, I switch between the two styles because I don't always want to play down the pink tones in my face - it gives my skin a lift. I think that if you try to blend at the jawline so that the color gradually changes (if it has to), is the key in it looking more natural. **As far as your ears not matching - why not try dusting some foundation or concealor on them to make it less noticeable?*

*BTW - now that I'm making a point to look, I'm noticing that most people's faces don't match their necks regardless of whether they're wearing makeup or not. *

*CooCoo:sheep:*


----------



## allyoop (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahha! I've been trying so hard to find a match to my face. Makes sense to me to go between on colors. I never noticed people's faces not matching their necks...just if their foundation wasn't blended.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 14, 2007)

my neck is one shade lighter than my face, so i tend to match my face with my neck. though if you blend well the foundation on your jawline, i think the difference isn't that noticeable.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree with Thais. I self tan too and exfoliate every night so my face is paler. Sometimes I have to mix color to get that perfect shade.


----------



## searchin' (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm so glad I found this thread! My face has a fair amount of pink in it, but my neck is more yellow without the pink. My first make-up match was with Merle Norman (years and years ago) and the color I was given had a pinkish tint to it. Sooo, I've always tended toward pinky colors, but over time, I've begun opting for neutrals, which still doesn't match really well. When I've tried warm foundations, I feel like I look jaundiced. Anyway, I think I may try a warm foundation around my jaw line and a neutral on the center of my face, blending carefully (of course) where they meet. Or does anyone have a suggestion about how to perk up the middle of my face without resorting to such a technique?


----------



## kmm (Dec 4, 2007)

^^^wow, and i thought i was the only one who had this problem. my face is a tad darker than the rest of my body too, and i noticed my neck area is a bit more yellowish than my face.Ã¼ i.e. monave saturnina matches my face but my neck is more of a hyeyeon. lols. so i just mix the shadesÃ¼Ã¼


----------

